# A Separate Agreement: Crime/Hallucination



## Abishai100 (Nov 19, 2018)

I've always been fascinated by our crime-fiction/whodunnit culture which is really a modern phenomenon in America. In days past, people enjoyed Sherlock Holmes and Agatha Christie, but these days, all kinds of detective-comics and pulp-tales about unsolved crimes capture the public imagination.

Maybe the developed civilization sense of traffic and population-dynamics and commercial sophistication has created a greater demand for 'mystery-intrigue thrills' to complement our 'mingling' aesthetics (e.g., Facebook).

There're tabloids that exploit celebrity gossip and there are whodunnit crime-comics that entreat our interest in unsolved 'spook-stories.'

This crime-intentionality mystery was inspired by _Bad Influence_.





 

====

In Los Angeles (L.A.), under TrumpUSA, there was a vibrant night-club scene, an extension of the electronica-movement in the late 1990s and rave-parties which 'developed' into large club-scenes, but people recognized such 'trends' as 'descendants' of even the disco-era of the '70s and the glam-rock 'scene' of the '80s. Well, this 21st Century L.A. night-club scene entreated large groups of people to just go out during the weekends and entertain their sense of night-life vibrancy. However, this 'scene' also attracted a psycho who preferred not to wear a mask.

 

This psycho was Jimm. Yes, he spelled his name with 2 m's, even though he was born with the name Jim. 'Jim' changed his name to 'Jimm' to defy society and his wealthy parents who were deceased, leaving with him with a large fortune/inheritance when he was just 14 years-old. Jimm grew up with his butler Alfred and went to a private school in California before attending UCLA where he studied psychology. After graduating, Jimm toured around Europe before taking a job at a graphic design company, working-from-home to pass the time and not just sit on his laurels. On weekends, Jimm went to night-club parties in L.A., searching for the right young woman, attractive, to stalk. Jim was now 30 years-old, and he loved wearing black leather jackets made by Calvin Klein.

 

Jimm found his 'lovely lady' to stalk. Her name was Evelyn, and she loved attending L.A. night-club parties that Jim attended. Evelyn was a regular night-club party-goer on weekends and loved L.A. She was an employee of Cover Girl and drank lots of coffee and did lots of cocaine. She scoffed at the prudishness of traditional values and took many male lovers and some female ones too. Evelyn caught Jimm's eye one night, and he approached her and started dancing with her. They hit it off and they had sex that night. She decided not to call him, but he began tracking her, going to all the parties she went to and parking outside her apartment where they first made love and just sitting there. Evelyn was Jimm's 'criminal-muse,' whatever that means.

 

One day, Jimm just knocked on Evelyn's apartment door and asked her if he could enter. She was startled, thinking she'd never meet him again. She let him in but explained she had no intention of pursuing a relationship with him. Jimm told her he knew that but was 'confused' that she was not 'moved' by their intimate evening together. Jimm told Evelyn that he was inspired by a passage about marriage from the Bible and was concerned she wasn't 'virtuous.' Evelyn joked and asked Jimm if he thought he was 'Batman or something,' and Jim eerily replied, "No, but I'm a 'messenger' of the human value of avoiding the moral temptations of witchcraft --- the witchcraft of urban sin." Evelyn wondered why he said that to her and felt uneasy and gave him a green apple and asked him to leave her apartment. Jimm agreed.

 

Two weeks later, Evelyn found multiple strange and sarcastic paintings of Mark Zuckerberg, founding businessman of Facebook, the globally-poplar social networking website/phenomenon slipped under her door. Each painting, made on single papers, had notes written by Jimm or just Jimm's signature. One note read, "Evelyn, you're a Facebook slut!" Another read, "Evelyn, I bet you want to have sex with Zuckerberg." Another read, "Evelyn, Facebook-L.A. is Babylon, and I want you to be baptized...by me." Evelyn called the police, and the cops came and told Evelyn this was obviously some stupid prank by some irked boyfriend. Evelyn insisted Jimm had some eerie 'criminal intention' since he claimed he wanted to 'baptize her,' but the cops insisted it was some low-brow 'Facebook-reference' to 'modern Babylon' simply meaning that Jimm was calling her a slut. Nevertheless, the cops agreed to send patrols to her apartment on weekend nights to make sure there were no prowlers/stalkers (i.e., Jimm).

 

Jimm went to a night-club masquerade party (in L.A.) two weeks later costumed as the Man in the Iron Mask. Evelyn was there too, dressed as a stewardess, which is why Jimm was there. Jimm walked up to her and whispered in her ear, "Would you trade places with a man in prison or a man in hell?" Evelyn was taken aback by the strange question and wondered if it was Jimm behind the iron mask but couldn't be sure. She was nevertheless spooked and decided to go home that night and double-lock her apartment door. She didn't take a male-lover back to her apartment that night either. Evelyn had a bizarre dream that night about Jimm being the man in the iron mask she met at that night-club masquerade party.

 

Finally, Jimm showed up one morning at Evelyn's apartment with a painting of Batman (DC Comics).

JIMM: See this Batman painting?
EVELYN: Why did you come back?
JIMM: It was me in the iron mask, Evelyn!
EVELYN: I knew it...
JIMM: Don't you know what this Batman painting represents?
EVELYN: It means you're telling me you're my 'priest.'
JIMM: That's right, dear; we all wear masks; you need a priest!
EVELYN: What do you want me to think?
JIMM: You didn't honor our intimate relationship, dear.
EVELYN: Are you blaming me for not marrying you or something?
JIMM: Why not? Why are modern-day women just party-goers?
EVELYN: You're not a priest Jimm; you need psychiatric help.
JIMM: Batman doesn't need help...
EVELYN: My goodness, you're not Batman!
JIMM: Don't you want me to be 'your Batman,' Evelyn?
EVELYN: What in the hell are you telling me, man?
JIMM: I intend to kill you, but people will think I was jealous.
EVELYN: What?
JIMM: I'll leave a suicide-note which reads, "I couldn't stand Evelyn's boyfriends."
EVELYN: Why?
JIMM: They'll think I was a pure psycho or nut-boyfriend and you were a tragic 'maiden.'
EVELYN: Why do you want the cops to think I'm a maiden?
JIMM: The best way to baptize you is to use the press to paint you as a 'martyr.'
EVELYN: I'm confused and frightened, Jimm! Please leave.
JIMM: Don't you see? You'll be the 'patron-saint' of L.A. women --- like that Doors song.
EVELYN: Why do you want me to look 'cool' while you look psychotic?
JIMM: Don't you see? This way, you'll know for sure we're connected!
EVELYN: Oh my God.
JIMM: Keep this Batman painting...I'll return the night I kill you.

 

Two weeks later Jimm did as he promised, breaking into Evelyn's apartment at 3 a.m. He cut her throat and let her bleed to death. He then took a photo of her dead boy and then placed a new painting of his of a glowing red wolf next to her body. Jimm then wrote a suicide-note which read, "Evelyn destroyed my confidence by sleeping with my best friend. Now she's cleansed, and I can die. She refused to believe I was Batman, but I've left a romantic painting of a guardian-wolf next to her body for the press to market!" Jimm then cut his wrist in Evelyn's bathtub and bled to death. The cops found Jimm's 'work' when they entered Evelyn's apartment two days later when the apartment concierge noticed Evelyn had not taken her mail or was answering her door.

 

When the press released the story of Evelyn and Jimm, everyone thought exactly what Jimm wanted everyone to think. Jimm was portrayed in the press as an envious boyfriend who murdered his beloved girlfriend after he snapped because she preferred his friend to him(!). Jimm's butler Alfred told reporters, "I had no idea Jimm was so sensitive about romance and about being cuckolded by a woman. His parents would've been heartbroken." Since Eveyln had no relatives to speak of and never told her friends about Jimm, everyone assumed Jimm and Evelyn were close lovers for a long time. Why did Jimm do what he did? Three months later, a new sadistic gang of psychopaths known as the Jackals performed a series of grisly murders in L.A., mutilating/decapitating cops and homeless people. The Jackals believed they should do what they did, since Jimm revealed a glaring 'morality-hole' in L.A. --- a hole which drove terrible 'wedges' between boyfriends and girlfriends in the night-club 'scene' (a hole which warranted 'apocalyptic rage').

====


----------

